# Pls help



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

I came here 2012 and got my first job in a salon as a receptionist but when I saw my visa it was type written there as a "manicurist" that shocked me, so I told our PRO and asked an explanation about it, he just said it was only for a meantime and they will change it afterwards. Yeah right! obviously I was so dumb that time that I believed him, and so after 2 months of being a receptionist there, suddenly they want to change my position from a receptionist to manicurist, Im not against manicurist but i felt that they tricked me, so I have nothing to do, I followed what they want, They were giving me clients so I did the mani-pedi thing but clients don't like my service since they only taught me less than a month, here's the thing, I was confined at the hospital for 1 week due to back pain and it was really bad that the findings were because of sitting and bending my back infront with long hours made my back swollen. They didn't pay for the bills, since it wasn't covered with health insurance, and then when I went back for work they were telling me I dont know anything so the owner wants to kick me out of the salon, once again they tricked me for letting me sign all the papers without me knowing that it was my termination paper, so obviously all written there was against me and I just accepted it all that it was my fault. I got 6mos banned, since I only worked there 5mos and 25days. And now I got hired from a cosmetics company and lifted my ban, I was so grateful for them that they believed what happend to me. So my position now is sales representative, first month was smoothly for me, the remaining 4mos was absolutely emotionally stressed. I love my job but my manager don't treat her staffs well that everyday we go to work with fear in our hearts. She's screaming, throwing books, saying bad things when she's angry, everday she's mad so everyday she's doing this. Even on small things like if we're answering back just to justify it, if she wants something like documents that she kept already and still insisting that she gave it to us then after few minutes we're seeing her holding it. So obviously all the blame is on me. We already talked to our boss and he didnt listen to us, and told us that if we will quit he will give us 1 year ban or many years more. Yes, we all know that my boss and manager have relationship but it wasnt a good reason to let your employees be treated like this. No holidays, no overtime pay, no exemption. Right now i feel so down that I just want to go home in my country  but I am thinking maybe there is a possible way to get out of here, I want to know if someone will offer me to lift my ban again will work and if its true that my boss can give me years ban if he wishes to? Please help me.


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

Call ministry of labor at the free number: 800-665


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

I agree with Khaled. If you all stand together and go to MoL, they will listen to you. What will happen, one cannot say, but if it's that bad, what can be worse than to go home?


----------



## tasees_uae (Nov 25, 2014)

Give my your number bay praivte msg.

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

PM facility is only activated after 5 useful posts.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

5 more to go then...


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Just to add to my post earlier, I second what Khaled and Bedougirl have suggested. Please do call MOL. Maybe there is a way out and you will be able to finally find a job where they treat you with respect.

As for the PM post, my recommendation is to avoid sharing your personal details, even via PM unless you have met that person or have some sort of reference from others.


----------



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

thank you so much for your advice, might visit mol one of these days. thank you so much!


----------



## james_ (Dec 6, 2014)

That sounds like a terrible story! Did you get your situation resolved but the mol


----------



## Nig (Dec 7, 2014)

So sorry to hear this, it is so sad that some employers feel they own their employees and if they don't do what they want they will do any measure in their hand to ruin their life!

I hope you have sorted it out or at least in the process to!


----------



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

hi guys, hope you're doing fine. I'm facing a new problem again, they hired a new staff and offered big salary but dont have the knowledge for the position, I mean maybe cosmetics was not her thing, so instead, I just taught her the things i knew so I could help her, its 1 week now, and she improved a lot. all my duties and responsibilities, she knows everything, but here's the deal, I heard from the head office that they're planning to terminate and I felt it too because why would they hire someone that will do the same job as mine? The new staff work 8 hrs a day only with 1 hour break while me is 10hrs sometimes 11hrs without pay  Im getting married this dec.11 and she dont let me absent on my wedding day its thursday this week. So after wedding i have to rush here and work as a normal day  I dont know why shes very angry at me. I never absent nor have late, im doing my job properly and she still screams at me like im her dog or what. Im so stressed


----------



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

Im a filipino, and I called the mol already they advised me to come personally at their office but im afraid, because my manager is algerian and boss is iraqi so same arabic. Im scared maybe they wont listen to me bec im only a filipina


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Well it's either take a risk or let them get away with it and nothing changing.

I appreciate that being able to vent your frustrations on here can make you feel better but unfortunately there's no-one here that can help you.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

What is it you actually want? If you are getting bullied and shouted at but paid on time then there is little the MOL will be able to do.

If you are looking to change jobs but worried about bans then speak to the MOL. Sadly Arabic, expat small business owners bullying staff isn't uncommon here. The MOL will have seen and heard it all and don't take sides.


----------



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

yeah and thats what i keep on thinking. I am worried because I know they will not be on my side


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saucy said:


> yeah and thats what i keep on thinking. I am worried because I know they will not be on my side


No you won't know this until you have tried. As Rossi has mentioned already, this isn't something new and the MOL won't take sides.


----------



## saucy (Nov 25, 2014)

are you sure they wont take sides? my boss and manager is arabic thats why im afraid.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

saucy said:


> are you sure they wont take sides? my boss and manager is arabic thats why im afraid.


No, no one is SURE of if this but as mentioned earlier, you won't know until you try. Your 2 choices are (1) bear whatever is being done to you and (2) do something about it.

Sorry but no one on this forum will be able to help you unless you take the necessary steps to fix your problems.


----------

